# Shopping List



## RocketJ (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm due at matching panel this week, so am just starting to let myself believe that this is happening and get excited. I am hoping that some of you might be able to help me out with compiling a shopping list! I know that I don't need clothes as he will come with all those that fit him, but I'm not sure exactly what else he will come with. FCs are lovely, but when I asked they just sort of said that I could have anything I wanted, which is not really helpful as I don't want to be stood in a strangers house saying "I want that, and that...!" So I want to prepared with all the basics so I can get by regardless of what they send.

So, what would you put on an essentials list for a 12 month baby? What do I need to get me through the first couple of weeks - not toys, but all the bits you need for feeding, baths etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

How exciting


Here is our shopping list
Car seat
Stair gates (can leave till later but nice to get use to stepping over them etc)
Bottles
Steriliser
Extra teats
Dummies (if have them)
Dummy lanyards (saves hunting for them in the middle of the night)
Bibs
Bedding 3 on each (one on, one in the wash and one spare)
Waterproof sheets
Night light
Milk
Make baby food and store in freezer just incase running late
Toys (not to many)
Bouncing chair
Blankets
Pushchair
Cozy toes
Baby monitor (if you want one)
Changing mat
Nappies
Baby wipes
Nappy cream
Changing bag
Pots with lids to take milk and food
Baby spoons
Baby zippy cups, bowls, plates etc
Clothes next size up
Calpol, ibrufen, teetha, thermometer, 
Baby bath items sponge, shampoo, bubble bath etc
Baby towels
Cot
Mobile for cot


Just a few things off the top of my head lol


Good luck so exciting


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Just to add………….I would ask the FC for details of:
nappy size and brand 
nappy / barrier cream
washing powder and fabric softener brand (so you can buy and wash their bedding and clothes in it to make it smell familiar)
baby bath / shampoo currently used (Our Lo had an ezcema flare up when he came to us, it took ages to find a bath brand which suited his skin)

also think about: 
baby nail clippers or scissors
forehead thermometer strips / ear thermometer
calpol, teething powders, baby nurfoen, snuffle baby olbas oil 
muslin squares 
bibs
spoons, bowls, forks, bottles (check teat size with Foster carer)
snack pots
baby wipes (millions of baby wipes, you will use them for everything!) 

happy shopping


----------



## RocketJ (Mar 29, 2014)

That's great, thank you both! I already have the info about nappies and detergent (conveniently, they use the same as me!) but will ask about the bottle teats and other bits after panel. There are so many bits to buy, I am sure I will forget something really obvious, so this list will be really handy to check off against.

If anyone has any other tips to add, they will be gratefully received!


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Rocket,
Congrats! The lists below are very extensive although at 12 months lots of that won't be used.

Car seat - definitely and at 12 months I would recommend looking at the extended rear facing ones to keep lo rear facing as long as possible.
Stair gates -essential immediately as will be very mobile!
Bottles-possibly although some 12 months old are off bottle completely as per recommendations. My lo only has 1 at bedtime now.
Steriliser- not necessary after 6 months.
Bibs- loads of and the ones with sleeves are even better! 
Bedding 3 on each - we only have 2 as can dry in tumble dryer if necessary.
Milk- at 12 months can have cows milk so may not be on formula.
Bouncing chair- way too old for that.
Blankets-1 or 2 but if using grobags won't need them in cot so only really buggy.
Cozy toes- possibly but lo will likely be walking by cold weather if not already so may be in and out of buggy
Mobile for cot- not at that age as will be standing so just be wrecked

Essentials for me would be cot, car seat, pushchair, possibly grobag but likely to have and should use theirs initially, cot sheets, toddler food (ask FC if they use any jars/pouches to have some in if they don't like what you make them), some bowls and spoons and at least 1 or 2 bottles if still having them. Nappies and wipes. 
First aid kit. Anything else will likely come from FC or can be picked up as and when.

Exciting times!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

sleeved bibs.
bandana/dribble bibs
plastic catch-everything weaning bib

art materials, paper, crayons, paint for hand prints
ask what favourite books are, maybe get a few books that you would like to read with them
air-drying clay for making hand and foot prints? 
play mat eg IKEA do nice road one

plastic bucket for laundry yukky items! 
overbath airer for drying bibs, socks etc 

plastic non-slip duck patterned bath mat, jug for hair washing. 

baby monitor - video if poss.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

high chair!!! knew i forgot something.


good luck


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about being prepared with everything - if you have the basics (pushchair car seat etc) you'll be able to get the rest during intros or when little one is home. You might appreciate a reason to get out of the house.

Do you know how much little one weighs and height? That could affect car seat choices that's all - as someone else mentioned, the extended rear facing are great! We got the Britax Dualfix, slightly pricey but worth every penny! The swivel seat is great with a toddler.

You can never have too many wet wipes - you'll use them for EVERYTHING! high chair is a good tool - and as someone mentioned about freezing food, I wish I had done that as intros can be really draining.

I would have stair gates up ready too, if you don't need them you can always take them back down again.

If he still has a bottle get the same ones FC uses, my little girl still has her milky in a bottle - she was formula dependant and not eating solids when she came to us at 15 months, and although she is now on cows milk and eating proper food she still loves her bottle (not quite willing to change that just yet) - and I still sterilise them (out of habit!)

Best advice anyone can give you is to relax, enjoy it, and take each day as it come. Don't beat yourself up if something doesn't happen that you expected, don't worry if you cry, just enjoy it!

He is at a gorgeous age and they grow up so fast - my "baby" is now a proper little toddler (complete with back chat and drama) lol

Xxx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Out of the items listed above, our FC gave us;


Car seat
Bedding
Clothes
Toys
Bottles
Sippy cups
Dummies
High chair
Push chair
Bibs


And loads more I can't remember


So it is worth tying them down a bit to what you're getting tbh. I felt the same in it was like you were saying 'so what am I getting then...?' but it's just being practical.


Obviously I liked buying all the fun things    plus we had to get nappies and basic toiletries. But the only thing we 'needed' to buy were the cot, a mattress (and I bet I could have got that from FC if I'd asked as they're not supposed to use them for other babies) a second car seat and a baby monitor.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

I've just bounced a thread on the 'patenting adopted children' board that I found super helpful when I was a newbie (couldn't seem to find how to post a link from my iPad)


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

I think it's unusual for foster carers to give the larger items like highchair, car seat and buggy now as they used to get an allowance for these for each child which they don't now so they tend to keep them. Certainly clothes and toys they'll pass on. With our lo we got clothes, toys and his bottles and dummies that was pretty much it, oh and his grobag.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

We didn't really get much from our FC... But bubs was little.  He came with clothes and his bottles.

We didn't get anything until panel, and had 7 days! We brought a cot, pram, car seat , change mat and steriliser.

We were given bimbo, high chair, baby walker, toys and clothes from family and friend.

We went out with FC to the supermarket on one of the days to but all the baby care stuff and weaning bits.  She liked this as felt involved and useful.  

I still don't think we have everything, but sainsburys is open 24 hrs, so we always felt one of us could get out to it.  We haven't come across anything we haven't had yet!  We have tried to keep it minimal, as he is just going to get more and more as he grows lol.

Good luck, it's so exciting.  Which I had time to enjoy looking and buying, instead was a massive rush, but it doesn't matter once you get them in your arms!


----------



## Katkins1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you rocket for posting this and to all you other lovely people for your contributions. I've got matching panel in a few weeks but am off work now for a bit before returning for a week before introductions. Therefore I'm trying to do shopping now. I've had a good list of what she's bringing from fc but I've missed a few things of my 'mental shopping list' so thank you everyone! X


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

My lo is twelve months so this is my two pennies worth!


Car seat rear facing until four at least is advised and sun shade things for car window.
Pram - I have one that faces in and outward as think talking with me is as important as seeing things.

Stair gates get now, my lo can climb stairs!
Bottles - no id go for tommee tippee style cups 
Steriliser not needed
Extra teats not needed
Dummies (if have them)
Dummy lanyards (saves hunting for them in the middle of the night)
Bibs id go for apron that cover fully for feeding and dribbleze bibs for dribbling if needed
Bedding 3 on each (one on, one in the wash and one spare) - cot sheets, couple of cellular blankets and grobags
Waterproof sheets - most baby mattresses have these on and you shouldn't need for your bed now 
Night light personally I think disturbing 
Milk - find out if has formula or if on cows milk. Buy same brand
Highchair 
Baby food - this is toughie. Find out what lo likes, maybe buy some back up pouches and fruit pots for when lo refuses! My los quick dinners are pasta or poached eggs. 
Toys buy for age moving towards. Mine loves tent, tunnel, ride on and rocking toys as well ad musical toys with lights 
Bouncing chair - only toddler chair if going cheap 
Blankets as above 
Pushchair as above 
Cozy toes buy weather proof one
Baby monitor go for basic one not video or breathing one 
Changing mat
Nappies
Baby wipes
Nappy cream
Changing bag
Pots with lids to take milk and food . I love nuby toss pots and slightly bigger ones from toys r us! Found that bowl that supposed to stick to surfaces are a waste of money 
Baby spoons
Baby zippy cups, bowls, plates etc
Clothes next size up
Calpol, ibrufen, teetha, thermometer, 
Baby bath items sponge, shampoo, bubble bath etc
Baby towels
Cot
Mobile for cot not recommended for this age
Nor bumper
Push along toys great for helping increase independence and walking
Sunhats a must sunvream likewise
Liddylicious wafers are my lifesaver as not messy! 
Pram sunshade to attach - recommend mamas and papas universal one.
Sling my lo still loves and great for bonding
Noisy and tactile books
And a baby memory book to complete as you go along
Toy links so stand a chance of keeping toys in pram! 


Congratulations btw and I hope this helps


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh liddylicious wafers! Yes! 
Best cup we've found (after trying what feels like 100!) is the munchkin miracle 360 it's brilliant! It doesn't have a spout so not the associated dental/speech issues but doesn't leak! 
I agree on the night light, we used to use the slumber buddies which he liked but now at 14 months he just lies awake pointing at it! 
I have to say the video monitor for us is a godsend as lo is a fidget and frequently wakes for a few minutes, often the noise would make you think he's properly awake but we can see on the video he's laying down and trying to go off again. In the early days we made the mistake of going in at this point and boy that led to apocalyptic meltdown because we'd actually "woken" him by going in!


----------



## RocketJ (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks again for all the great ideas - had a yes from matching panel yesterday, so now the shopping can begin in earnest!  

I'm adopting on my own, so although I know that I have plenty of local support who will help out if I need things, I don't want to assume that I can just 'pop out' for things in the first couple of weeks - but armed with your lists I should be able to stock up with a decent survival kit to get us through!

Goldbunny - I love that your list included things for doing handprints etc! That's the type of thing I have thought about wanting to do, but I know I would have forgotten to stock up on the things I need to do it!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

if you make them in clay, make sure you keep the clay quite thick or the end result will be quite fragile. have fun!


----------

